# Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück​*
Überall kursieren schon Zeitungsberichte um das doch stattgefundene Ferienpaßangeln in Osnabrück.

Auch wir haben das im entsprechenden Thread selbstverständlich schon verlinkt:
Kommentar: Osnabrück streicht Angel-Kurse aus Ferienpass 

Man muss dabei neben den "Hauptakteuren" Dirk Sazalowski, der Niedersächsisch Westfälischen Anglervereinigung (NWA) auch den Anglerverband Niedersachsen loben, der geholfen hat das zu koordinieren und öffentlich zu machen.

Die Arbeit aller Beteiligten für Kinder, Angeln und Angler ist nicht hoch genug einzuschätzen und es ist nicht hoch genug allen zu danken!

*Den Kampf gegen Kriminalisierung von Anglern und Kindern durch spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer und Verwaltungsmitarbeiter in der heutigen Zeit nicht nur aufzunehmen, sondern so konsequent umzusetzen und zum Erfolg zu führen, dafür erweise ich allen Beteiligten meinen höchsten Respekt und ziehe beim Verbeugen meinen virtuellen Hut vor Ihnen!*

Nun hat auch der Anglerverband Niedersachsen den Bericht dazu auf seiner Seite offiziell gebracht. 
Wir bedanken uns für die Fotos und dass wir den Bericht einstellen dürfen. 

--------------------------------------------------​*Bericht Anglerverband Niedersachsen*
Quelle:
Anglerverband Niedersachen
http://www.av-nds.de/aktuelles/631-total-cool-ferienpassangeln-der-nwa.html

Alle Fotos © F. Möllers / AVN

*Hauptsache draußen! Hauptsache angeln!​*Der Dauerregen konnte 16 Kinder und Jugendliche gestern nicht davon abhalten von acht Uhr morgens bis in den späten Nachmittag zu angeln. Nebenbei entdeckten sie Süßwasserschwämme und Indisches Springkraut, und lernten von den BetreuerInnen das Werfen, das richtige Einstellen der Angeltiefe und verschiedene Ködermontagen.

Nachdem die Stadt Osnabrück zunächst auf Druck der Tierrechtsorganisation PeTA eingeknickt war und das Angeln aus dem Ferienpassprogramm gestrichen hatte (ethisch und pädagogisch bedenklich sollte es sein...), waren Angler, Eltern und Politiker aller Parteien auf die Barrikaden gegangen und hatten gegen die sinnfreie Entscheidung des Jugendamtes protestiert (wir berichteten).

Bis zuletzt wollte die Stadt der Veranstaltung Steine in den Weg legen. Zuletzt setzte sich das Engagement der Angler und der Niedersächsisch Westfälischen Anglervereinigung (NWA) durch. Der Verein übernahm die Abwicklung der Anmeldungen, sammelte die Kinder an der Geschäftsstelle in Wallenhorst ein, gab allen eine kindgerechte Einweisung in die Gedanken des Tierschutzgesetzes und sorgte für Verpflegung, Getränke und einen großen regensicheren Pavillon.

Angelgerätehändler aus Osnabrück (Specht's Anglershop und Sportfischerzentrum Osnabrück), Fishing Tackle Max GmbH stiftete Köder.

An einem Privatgewässer, idyllisch gelegen und mit ausreichend Fisch ging's morgens bei Regen los, der nur selten nachließ. Nach dem Motto: "Schlechtes Wetter gibt's nicht, nur unpassende Kleidung" waren alle Kinder von ihren Eltern mit Gummistiefeln und Regensachen ausgerüstet worden und angelten mit Begeisterung und viel Durchhaltevermögen auch im strämenden Regen weiter.

Natürlich gab's für die engagierten BetreuerInnen Dutzende "Tüddelagen" zu entheddern und Beistand zu leisten, wenn mal einige Zeit nichts beißen wollte. Große Aufregung verursachte auch eine Nutria, die seelenruhig zwischen den ausgelegten Ruten umherschwamm und von einigen vorschnell als "Biber" deklariert wurde.

Nach dem Mittagessen unter dem NWA-Dach (selbstgemachter Kartoffelsalat, Bockwürste und Frikadellen) wurden sieben Regenbogenforellen aus ihrer morgendlichen Salzlake in den Räucherofen verfrachtet. Pünktlich zur Ankunft der Journalisten der NOZ (Artikel s. hier), konnten die Fische dann noch warm auf Brötchen verzehrt werden. Und siehe da, selbst diejenigen, die anfangs noch sagten "ich mag keinen Fisch" waren schwer begeistert und mümmelten genüsslich ihre Räucherforelle.

Insgesamt eine tolle Veranstaltung, von der wir sehr hoffen, dass die Stadt sie im nächsten Jahr ohne wenn und aber und rechtzeitig für viele Anmeldungen wieder in das Ferienprogramm aufnimmt.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle HelferInnen und Unterstützer - die Kinder werden von dem Tag sicher noch viel und lange erzählen!































--------------------------------------------------​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## rosebad (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

Auch ich ziehe meinen virtuellen Hut.

Dank an die Betreuer.

Ich sehe nur Kinder die lachen und mit viel Spaß dem Wetter trotzen.

Ich sehe keine Verrohung der Kinder, nur glückliche Kinderaugen.

Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Double2004 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Große Aufregung verursachte auch eine Nutria, die in eine ausgelegte Schnur schwamm und schon als "fette Beute" deklariert wurde.




Muss man es den Kritikern sooo leicht machen?? Den Autoren sollte man teeren und federn.....#q#q#q

Ich sehe schon die Überschrift: "Tierquälerei während Angel-Ferienpass-Aktion!"


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

Super, dass das alles geklappt und so ein Erfolg geworden ist!

Aus der Aktion wird sicher keiner der Beteiligten kriminalisiert und psychisch geschädigt hervorgehen!

Der kindlichen Entwicklung ist man damit in der Vermittlung von Werten, die die Basis jeglichen sozialen Miteinanders und dem respektvollen Umgang mit der Natur und Leben ausmachen, gerecht geworden.


Und es zeigt sich, dass der Kampf gegen solche kinder-
und anglerfeindlichen und damit den Interessen der Gesellschaft zu wider handelnden Organisationen eben lohnt. Dieser besser ist, als den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken und ständig willfährig eigenen Grund und Boden aufzugeben, wie es der DAFV propagiert.
Und es zeigt sich erneut, dass es auch ohne Verbände nicht geht, aber ohne den DAFV als Verband ein zielführendes und allen Beteiligten gerecht werdendes Ergebnis erzielt wird.
Daher kann dem niedersächsischen Anglerverband nicht genug für sein Engagement gedankt werden!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Den Kampf gegen Kriminalisierung von Anglern und Kindern durch spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer und Verwaltungsmitarbeiter......*



Aus der Formulierung lässt sich was machen!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Große Aufregung verursachte auch eine Nutria, die in eine ausgelegte Schnur schwamm und schon als "fette Beute" deklariert wurde.


Dazu bittet Florian Möllers um Entschuldigung wegen missverständlicher Formulierung, die ich ersetzen soll/werde - und bedankt sich fürs aufmerksame Lesen und die Kritik - in:


> "Große Aufregung verursachte auch eine Nutria, die seelenruhig zwischen den ausgelegten Ruten umherschwamm und von einigen vorschnell als "Biber" deklariert wurde."



Selbstverständlich sei dem Tier nichts passiert.


----------



## saza (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

Danke für die Warmen Worte Thomas, 
Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken, die diesen Tag möglich gemacht haben.
Ich nenne hier lieber keine Namen, weil ich Angst habe jemanden zu vergessen. Ich werde auch weiterhin am Ball bleiben. 
1000 Dank


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

wenn Du wüsstest, für was Du schon alles eingeplant bist ;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

Auch noch passend zum Thema:


----------



## saza (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

Ich brauche nicht mehr viel zu dem Thema Ferienpass in Osnabrück schreiben. Die Berichte von. Florian Möllers und der Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung spiegeln das wieder,was auch ich geschrieben hätte. 
Leider demonstrierte die Jugendpflege der Stadt Osnabrück Desinteresse an der  der Angelaktion des Ferienpasses Osnabrück. Und das, obwohl es unter der Verwaltung der Stadt lief.  Selbst die Versicherung der Teilnehmer und Betreuer hat die Niedersächsisch-Westfälische Anglervereinigung e. V. (NWA) übernommen. 
Die Kinder wurden in Privatfahrzeugen der Betreuer befördert, und das ohne Erstattung einer Kilometerpauschale, wie es sonst üblich ist. 
Weiter würde das Desinteresse Seitens der Verantwortlichen dadurch unterstrichen, dass sich niemand von diesen hat sehen lassen.  Dieses wäre allerdings in meinen Augen recht wünschenswert gewesen. Grade nach dem ganzen unliebsamen Vorkommnissen der letzten Monate hätte man sich von der Qualität unserer Arbeit überzeugen können. 
Aber gut. Das Nichterscheinen ist ja ein Statement genug und zweigt ja auch eine Haltung gegenüber uns. 
Es ist für mich schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass bei diesem brisanten Thema kein Verantwortlicher erschienen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

Ihr könnt denen ja schon schreiben, dass sie sich näxtes Jahr nicht wieder so anstellen wollen!!


----------



## saza (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt denen ja schon schreiben, dass sie sich näxtes Jahr nicht wieder so anstellen wollen!!



Verlass dich drauf, das wird geschehen. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Angelkinder trotzen Regen - und PeTA: Ferienpaßangeln Osnabrück*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

